# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua động cơ 3 pha làm máy phát điện gió

## Ledngochan

Do công việc nên em cũng ít vào diễn đàn, dạo này em lại quan tâm tới năng lượng mặt trời, năng lượng gió. Hiện tại em đang cần con động cơ 3 pha công suất lớn (càng lớn càng tốt). Động cơ có không cần enconder, vòng tua chậm nhất có thể. Bác nào có vui lòng điện thoại, inbox zalo hoặc facebook giúp em: 0917001010. Cảm ơn các bác đã đọc tin!

----------

